# Thursday Morning 9am - Penguin Island, Perth



## Matt74 (Oct 6, 2006)

Will anchor up on the north end and cast a few blood worms & lures around. If anyone is interested I'll see them there 8)

Matt


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

You obviously aren't at work that morning 

Lucky bugger.

Best of luck mate and if you ever want to try again on the weekend, I'm there.

Have fun!


----------

